# يشفي الأعماق ( 1 ).. في كل الظروف



## شفاء المشاعر الجريحة (16 فبراير 2007)

*في كل الظروف *
​




*أن الرب كان يقود شعبه فى المساء كما فى النهار .. *​



*" وكان الرب يسير أمامهم نهاراً فى عمود سحاب ليهديهم فى الطريق .. وليلاً فى عمود نار ليضىء لهم .. لكى يمشوا نهاراً وليلاً .. لم يبرح عمود السحاب نهاراً وعمـود النـار ليلاً من أمـام الشعب " *​ 

*دعونا نتأمل ..*​ 


*فى النهار كان الرب يقود موسي والشعب بعمود السحاب المتحرك أمامهم .. وعندما يأتى الليل كان السحاب يتحول إلي نار لكى يتمكـنوا مـن رؤيته .. وحتي لا تعوق ظلمة الليل سيرهم .. *​




*فإن كان الرب فعل ذلك مع شعبه في العهد القديم .. فسيفعل معـنا أعظم من هذا .. لأن العهد الجديد هو العهد الأعظم .. *​



*أفلا يشفي هذا أعماقنا ؟؟*​ 


*فهل لك أن تعلن إيمانك الآن أن الرب يقودك نهاراً فى ظروفـك الحـسنة الرائعة .. كما يقودك ليلاً فى الأوقات العصيبة ..*​




*هل تجتاز الآن وقتاً عصيباً ؟ .. هل أنت متحير جداً فى اتخاذ قرار تراه أكبر من استطاعتك ؟.. *​



*قـال الرسول بولس " متحيرين .. لكن غير يائسين " *​ 


*لا تستسلم لليأس .. لا تدع كل ما يحدث حولك يحبط معنوياتك ويسلب منك نومك .. أبيك السماوي يقول لك *​




*" ادعنى فأجيبك وأخبرك بعظائم وعوائص لم تعرفها " *​




*عوائص تعني غرائب وقد يصعب حلها .. نعم .. نواجه كثيراً من الغرائب في حياتنا من مشاكل قد يصعب حلها لكن لنا وعد .. أن إلهنا حي هو يسير معنا*​

​


*وهذا أشعياء يشجعنا قائلاً ..*​ 


*" من يسلك فى الظلمات ولا نور له .. فليتكل علي إسم الرب ويستند إلي إلهه "*​




*إعلن إيمانك وثقتك أن الليل لا ولن يعوق مسيرتك وتقدمك .. نعم .. فكما أضاء الرب الليل لشعبه قديماً بعمود نار .. بكل تأكيد سينير أى ليل تجوز فيه بحضوره العظيم .. نعم الرب يقودك فى كل الظروف لتكون دائماً في نجاح .. *​



*فهذا هو الوعد *​ 


*" أجعـل الظـلمـة أمـامهم نـوراً " *​




*" من يتبعنى فلا يمشى فى الظلمة " *​




*ثق فى إلهك .. اطلب أن يقودك ولـن تقوي عليك ظلمة أى ليل .. لن تكون ظلمة ( للأنين – للمرض – للتعب – للهموم – للمشاكل ) لأن الرب سيسطع بنوره فيها .. فنقول بإيمان كلمات رجل الله العظيم أليهو .. في سفر أيوب *​




*" ... الله صانعى مؤتى الأغانى فى الليل " *​



*ومع داود *​ 


*" أنت تضىء سراجى .. الرب إلهى ينير ظلمتى " *​




*كان الشعب محتاجاً لقيادة الرب له فى النهار كما فى الليل .. ونحن نحتاج لقيادة الرب لنا دائماً وفى كل الظروف ..*​




*للأسف كثيراً ما ننسي هذا .. فنعتمد علي قيادة الرب لنا وحمايته فى الظروف العصيبة الصعبة .. ثم نعود ونعتمد علي أنفسنا فى الظروف العادية الصغيرة .. فنهمل فى علاقتنا معه واعتمادنا علي قوته ولا نطلب قيادته وحمايته .. والنتيجة إننا ننتصر وننجح فى الظروف الصعبة .. ونفشل في الظروف اليومية السهلة ..*​



*علينا أن نتذكر دائماً هذا الوعد *​ 


*" **لأنه تعلق بي أنجيه ..أرفعهُ لأنه عرف**اسمي .. يدعوني فأستجيب له .. معهُ أنا في الضيق .. أنقذهُ**وأمجده .. من طول الأيام أُشبعهُ وأُريه خلاصي**"*​



*علينا أن لا ننسى **هذه الحقيقة .. *​


*توجد دائماً خسائر ( قد تكون صغيرة وقد تكون كبيرة ) فى السير خارج مشيئة الرب ..*​

*وبركات عظيمة ( دائما مضمونة ومستمرة ) فى السير فى مشيئته .. *​




*تذكر .. ولا تنسى *​



​

*من أجل حياة أفضل*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2007)

*كلمات عظيمه اوى بجد موضوع رائع وكلام واحد اختبر محبت ربنا كتير اوى*

*حتى اسمك لذيذ اوى *

*وتوقيعك كمان جميل اوى*

*فى انتظار موضيعك *



> *فكما أضاء الرب الليل لشعبه قديماً بعمود نار .. بكل تأكيد سينير أى ليل تجوز فيه بحضوره العظيم .. نعم الرب يقودك فى كل الظروف لتكون دائماً في نجاح .. *




*امين*
​


----------



## شفاء المشاعر الجريحة (16 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *كلمات عظيمه اوى بجد موضوع رائع وكلام واحد اختبر محبت ربنا كتير اوى*​
> 
> *حتى اسمك لذيذ اوى *​
> *وتوقيعك كمان جميل اوى*​
> ...


 
*" في كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلصهم. بمحبته ورأفته هو فكهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الايام " *

*هو الرب .. صادق دائما في مواعيده *

*أشكرك اختى الغالية ميرنا لتشريفك الموضوع *

*ومشاركتك بكلمات كلها تشجيع *

*شاكر محبتك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك *

*ويحفظك دائماً في خروجك ودخولك *
​


----------



## sparrow (18 فبراير 2007)

_من يسلك فى الظلمات ولا نور له .. فليتكل علي إسم الرب ويستند إلي إلهه 
 علينا أن لا ننسى هذه الحقيقة ..

توجد دائماً خسائر ( قد تكون صغيرة وقد تكون كبيرة ) فى السير خارج مشيئة الرب ..

وبركات عظيمة ( دائما مضمونة ومستمرة ) فى السير فى مشيئته .. _

كلمات رائعة باحساس جميل اوووي
مستنيين حاجات تاني منك جميله كدة
شكرا لتعبك
 اخيرا     .... شفاء المشاعر الجريحة دا كان مشرف في شات دا انت ولا حد غيرة....


----------



## شفاء المشاعر الجريحة (19 فبراير 2007)

sparrow قال:


> _من يسلك فى الظلمات ولا نور له .. فليتكل علي إسم الرب ويستند إلي إلهه _
> _علينا أن لا ننسى هذه الحقيقة .._
> 
> _توجد دائماً خسائر ( قد تكون صغيرة وقد تكون كبيرة ) فى السير خارج مشيئة الرب .._
> ...


 

*شكراً ليك اخويا الحبيب لزيارتك ومشاركتك معايا *

*تشجيعك ليا بكلماتك دي غالي عندي جدا *

*وفعلا .. أنا اللي انت تقصده .. *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظ دخولك وخروجك  *
​


----------



## مريم85 (20 فبراير 2007)

عيوني دمعت

جميل اوي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kabastino (21 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع تحفة مووووووووووووت الكلمات بتمس القلب جامد


----------



## شفاء المشاعر الجريحة (21 فبراير 2007)

مريم85 قال:


> عيوني دمعت
> 
> جميل اوي
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 

*اشكرك كتير اختي الغالية مريم *​ 
*كتيرة محبتك ومشاركتك بكلماتك المشجعة ليا *​ 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظك في اسمه *​


----------



## شفاء المشاعر الجريحة (21 فبراير 2007)

kabastino قال:


> الموضوع تحفة مووووووووووووت الكلمات بتمس القلب جامد


 

*ربنا يباركك وأشكرك كتير لتشجيعك ليا بالروح *

*يحفظك الرب من كل سوء ويكون عن يمينك *​


----------

